# R.I.P. My sweet Kasumi!!



## mistyjr (Apr 12, 2010)

She was fine yesterday. She was running in her cage like she does before I feed her.. I feed her some spinach, 2 little carrots, Hay and her pellets. And little peice of banana..
This morning I went into the shed to feed them all. I was putting an nesting box into Kasumi's hutch. Because was due on the 16th of this month.. And I noticed that she wasnt moving. And sitting in one spot. I checked her. Yesterday I didnt feel any babies in her belly. But today her belly was hard and huge.. So then I put her back in the cage and went into the house. I put some pumpkin on a plate. And she wouldnt move. So I went back into the house to grad some gas drops. Because her belly was hard as a rock. I gave it too her and then I heard an loud griggle nose. And I was rubbing her belly. She started kicking while I was rubbing her belly.. And I brung her indoors and her mouth was getting cold. I put her back in her cage. She was slowly breathing.. 

We thought she was still breathing. But it was just her nerves that was moving.. My husband cutt her open to save the babies.. He made a small hole first and a huge loud gas sound came out.. And then he finsihed cutting her open... Her stomach have exploed. But her intestines were huge and full of gas... But there was no babies in there... 

R.I.P. Kasumi.. I am soooooo sorry... I shouldnt have feed you guys no veggies at all.. I am soooo sorry... Please forgive me!! :tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2:


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 12, 2010)

RIP girl!


----------



## tashiahouse (Apr 12, 2010)

Aww, poor bunny. She was so pretty.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 12, 2010)

So sorry Misty.. 

That was true bloat, its highly unlikely it was from the veggies, although possibly something carried by the veggies, the cause of bloat is unknown.  

I'm going to start a thread in the Infirmary to discuss this though, and leave this thread as a tribute to Kasumi. 


RIP sweet girl.  



sas :sad:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 12, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. Good by little girl and rest in Peace:bunnyangel:


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Pipp! I would like to know about this so I canprotect the other bun's.. 

Thanks to all... I feel like I did something horrible and did something wrong..


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 12, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Kasumi :angelandbunny:


----------



## Yield (Apr 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Kasumi ): I can't believe this happened...


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks to both! :hug:


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace sweet girl


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 12, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 13, 2010)

OMG Misty I'm so sorry. Bloat can come on so fast. I'm sure you did nothing wrong.

RIP Kasumi

I think Spinach might be a gassy food. Look it up.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. :rainbow:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so sorry Misty. Binky free Kasumi 

There are some veggies that, if fed in high quantities or very frequently can cause some gas, like broccoli, but you just have to feed these sparingly.

I am sure this was nothing you did, Misty, really. Sometimes this can just happen .
Try not to beat yourself up about it. She's free from pain now


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Guys! That is why I was trying to figure and do the best not to get it again!


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that.  I had the same thing with my other thrianta buck. He died really soon after I noticed it too. Bloats suck...

RIP Kasumi and Jay. Maybe they will meet in bunny heaven!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 13, 2010)

ray::bunnyhug: R.I.P. Kasumi and Jay!!


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so sorry Misty! I know you were just trying to take great care of your buns don't blame yourself. i don't feed my buns spinach because it can cause gas and loose stool if given too often so for me I don't bother although it does have a lot of nutrients


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah! I believe it could have been the spinach or the carrots that I given them.. The other veggies that I have given them. They had it since they been here was Parsley ect.


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 14, 2010)

It could have been anything don't beat yourself up about it, it wasn't your fault *hugs*


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Sarah!! Hugs back to ya!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 16, 2010)

It's okay! Its the way of life, I guess, But Thanks Dave!


----------

